# Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy (Outdoor shots added)



## WadeF (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my Fenix T1 today. I had it sent express mail from Fenix-store.com.

First impression, wow, this is solid compared to other Fenix lights. After seeing the P3D abuse thread I can't imagine what it would take to take out this thing. 

It feels pretty good in my hand. The points around the tail switch don't bother me. To switch between general and turbo you twist the body. The clip rubs on the knurling, but so far no scratches. You only have to turn it a little bit to change mode, so it's not a big deal. The clip is very tight, had a bit of trouble clipping it to my jeans pocket, but this particular pair of jeans has like a double layer of denim along the edge of the pocket which doens't help. 

As far as output, it's bright, and out throws the P3D with ease. Here are my LUX meter results:

With AW R123's 3.7v:

General: DX Meter 1,110 LUX / TES Meter 1,480 LUX
Turbo: DX Meter 4,860 LUX / TES Meter 6,600 LUX

With Titanium brand primaries: 

General: DX Meter 1,090 LUX / TES Meter 1,450 LUX
Turbo: DX Meter 4,920 LUX / TES Meter 6,690 LUX

Seems to have a little more output on Turbo with primaries, but almost identical output.

So for throw, the max I got was 6,690 LUX on the TES Meter. Comparing that to some other lights:

Dereelight CL1H 3-stage Q5 w/ smooth reflector: 9,300 LUX
Dereelight CL1H 3-stage Q5 w/ textured reflector: 6,450 LUX
Dereelight DBS 2SD Q5 1A w/ smooth reflector: 26,400 LUX
Malkoff M60 Q2 1A w/ OP in Surefire G2: 4,780LUX

While this won't compete with Tiablos, MRV's, DBS's, etc, for throw, due to the reflector's size being small, the output is similar to the CL1H 3-stage Q5 with a OP reflector.

The T1 also comes with a nice holster which has a flap to secure the light. I still need to get a picture of that. It came with a lanyard, spare o-ring, and a spare orange tail switch cover. Was wondering if it would have a spare black tail switch cover for those wanting a more "tactical" look.  Unless I got another orange by mistake? Anyone get black? 

This is still an initial review, I haven't had a chance to take it out in the dark, but here are some pictures and beam shots, and as always you can click on the pics to see a hi-res version:





























































Fenix P1D-CE, P2D-CE, P3D Rebel100, T1, Surefire G2, E2e, Rayovac 3-Watt 2AA:





Dereelight CL1H V3, Fenix T1, Dereelight DBS:





Fenix P3D and T1:





Surefire E2e and T1:






Beamshot time. WB set to daylight, apeture f2.8, distance 1 meter.

Turbo:

1/10 sec:




1/40 sec:




1/160 sec:




1/640 sec:




General:

1/10 sec:




1/40 sec:




1/160 sec:




1/640 sec:





Well, the kids decided to stay up late, but once I finally got them to fall asleep I got outside and took some beam shots.  Only 30F outside, could be worse. 

I'm still debating about the exposure. I went with ISO 100, f2.8, and 1sec again. For the control shot, it looked more accurate at 2 seconds, but then the beam shots seemed overly bright at 2 seconds, maybe I should go 1.5 seconds. Oh well, I went with one second and it will at least give you an idea how these lights compare. The Fenix T1 did very well I thought and has a useful beam. The distance to the white buildling (garage) in the distance is around 150-160 feet away. Again, click on any of the pics for a high res version. If you open a couple shots in multiple browsers you can switch between the browsers by clicking the various tabs at the bottom of your screen, or at the top if you have tabbed viewing, which should overlay the shots and allow you to toggle between them quickly for a more dramatic comparision.  

First up, control shot:




Fenix T1 General - AW R123's




Fenix T1 Turbo - AW R123's




Dereelight CL1H V3 3-stage Q5 smooth reflector - AW 18650




Dereelight DBS 3-stage Q5 smooth reflector - AW 18650




Fenix P3D Rebel100 Turbo - AW R123's (Look at that color rendering, not bad for a LED)




Fenix Red LOD-CE Q4 Turbo - Sanyo Eneloop AAA (Would be much brighter on 10440)




Surefire E2e incan 65 lumen bulb - Surefire CR123's





Crazy that the little LOD-CE Q4 with a AAA 1.2v NiMH is putting out similar lumens to the Surefire E2e, but due to the small reflector it doesn't throw as well, but has brighter spill. 

I think the next time I repeat these shots I'll go with a slightly longer exposure as they are probably a little darker looking than in person, and it's more noticeable with say the Surefire E2e and LOD as they looked a bit brighter than that in person. 

The Dereelight CL1H has as slightly brighter hot spot, more noticeable in person, and at 1 meter reads about 3,000 LUX higher, but that's due to the Dereelight having a smooth reflector and the Fenix a textured one. I figure they are probably putting out about the same emitter lumens, more or less. I have new modules coming for my Dereelights which will have Q5 WC's being driven at 1.2A. I'd expect them to be slightly brighter and I'll take more shots when I have them, probably another couple weeks. 

I think Fenix did the right thing by using a textured reflector, as you can see the beam is more practical for general use. Most people probably don't need to light things up past 200 feet most of the time. As you can see with the CL1H, you loose a lot in the darker parts of the beam because of the smooth reflector. I could switch to a textured reflector in the CL1H and it would probably almost match the beam of the Fenix T1. The T1 reflector looks pretty much exactly like a P60 style reflector.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



Thanks 

Great pictures!


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Nice pics and review mate.


----------



## W-c.Scenario (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Thanks, nice review,
is the heatissue solved or do they still advise you to
limit the use of turbo-mode to 10 minutes?


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Nice first look, Wade.

I received one as well. My initial impression - strongly built, heavy. Would not want to get cracked on the noggin with it.

A substantial unpleasantry for me is how the clip grinds on the light body when you turn the head between general mode and turbo. That just ain't right. Its already leaving a mark. Not the end of the world by any means, but not a good design IMO. The cutouts in the bezel are sharp as well, and will grab clothing.

Wish the clip could be removed. Mine will come off of there, one way or another. No way I can put up with it grinding against the body.

I like how the switch is semi-protected from accidental activation by the scalloped tail. Its still very easy to get your thumb on the switch. Also like how the switch is glowy, too. Its my first glowy switch.

A Pila 168S won't fit in the body, but I didn't expect it to. Nevertheless, it would be nice.

The light reminds me somewhat of a Pelican M6 or whatever its called. Except the Fenix is much heavier and more solidly built.

Not that long I would have been giggling like a goofball to have this many alleged lumens coming out of an LED, so I'm not complaining. What really matters is what is does in the dark. It might be worthwhile to address those other issues, though.

Edit: couldn't stand it anymore and bent the clip back and forth until it snapped off. Thats _much_ better. :nana:

right on


----------



## JKL (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

 Thanks WadeF! 

Nice pictures and great initial review.


----------



## redledz (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Just have to agree, awesome pics and review WadeF! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve L (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Another excellent review with equally impressive pictures. Two questions: Can you bend the clip a tad so it doesn't rub? Is the bezel removable, or did they glue it down? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fieldops (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Great review, Wade. Thanks!!


----------



## JKL (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

The hole in the tail seems enought wide for a paracord lanyard :naughty:.






* We wait outdoor beamshots as soon as possible*.




:thanks: again WadeF .


----------



## nobita (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Thank you! I finally see a T1 review thread with user pictures. :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



W-c.Scenario said:


> Thanks, nice review,
> is the heatissue solved or do they still advise you to
> limit the use of turbo-mode to 10 minutes?


 
I checked the instructions, no mention of this. Also keep in mind that warning was with the P3D and it was limited to 10 minutes in high ambient temperatures. It didn't say you couldn't run it non-stop in regular to low temps. Also many people have put their P3D's through run time tests, in turbo, and I haven't heard of it causing any ill effects. That said, I rarely find myself in a situation where I need to run turbo for any length of time

The T1 has way more mass to it than the P3D so heat sinking should not be an issue. Running it on Turbo shouldn't be a problem. 

I'm at my in-laws now, I'll try to take some out door beam shots tonight and post them. They will just be in my back yard though. I'll try and do some beam shots with the Dereelight CL1H and DBS, P3D Rebel 100, etc.

Also I've had it in my pocket for over an hour, an hour of that was spent in the car driving, and it feels fine. I can't really tell it's there. I think it rides well because the slimmer body is the only part in the pocket, and the big head sticks up and out of the pocket, when clipped.

BTW, I wouldn't want to be striked with the tail cap, OUCH.


----------



## cat (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Thanks, Wade. 



WadeF said:


> I checked the instructions, no mention of this. Also keep in mind that warning was with the P3D and it was limited to 10 minutes in high ambient temperatures. It didn't say you couldn't run it non-stop in regular to low temps. Also many people have put their P3D's through run time tests, in turbo, and I haven't heard of it causing any ill effects. That said, I rarely find myself in a situation where I need to run turbo for any length of time.



I just put my P3D RB100 through a heat test tonight, accidentally. I got up to go to the kitchen and as I walked I felt something hot in my pocket. I suddenly realised what it was and pulled it out. :duh2: It was too hot to hold - I held it by the strap as I went back to my desk. I checked the front of the holster and it was ok. And the elastic looks ok. I'd have noticed a lot sooner if it wasn't in the holster. I don't know how long it was on. It's the first time it's happened and it's been in my pocket for months. I took the tailcap off and took the batteries out and left it on the desk while I went to the kitchen. When I came back I put it together again and it worked ok. So now I've set it to Low instead of Turbo. :shakehead


----------



## cat (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



JKL said:


>




No ways. It makes me want to buy a Surefire. And the orange switch is just too much. I'm sorry, the guy  who designed the tailcap...  
All the Fenixes before this have a sleek, straight, functional style. 

The clip scraping is a big mistake. And all clips should be removable, anyway.


----------



## smg (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



cat said:


> And all clips should be removable, anyway.


I completely agree with that!


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



cat said:


> And all clips should be removable, anyway.



Apply a little force, and it comes right off. This "mod" is permanent, however.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



cat said:


> I just put my P3D RB100 through a heat test tonight, accidentally. I got up to go to the kitchen and as I walked I felt something hot in my pocket. I suddenly realised what it was and pulled it out. :duh2: It was too hot to hold - I held it by the strap as I went back to my desk.


 
Yeah, that may not be good for it. When I said it should be okay to run non-stop, that would be with it in your hand so your hand can keep it cool.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



powernoodle said:


> Apply a little force, and it comes right off. This "mod" is permanent, however.




Ouch!


----------



## woodrow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



powernoodle said:


> Apply a little force, and it comes right off. This "mod" is permanent, however.


 
First...Wade...Great review as always...Thanks!,

As to the picture powernoodle: :twothumbs I always give it up to people who are willing to scuff their equipment to make it more functional to them. I once did the same thing with a rear sight on a rifle to get a scope on... your modding technique made my day.


----------



## chibato (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Additional thanks for the review Wade. Still interested in seeing more outdoor shots.


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



powernoodle said:


> Apply a little force, and it comes right off. This "mod" is permanent, however.



I think I'd rather have slightly scratched body.

Note also "poor" anodising blemish ?, under clip, seen this on a couple of other examples.


----------



## abvidledUK (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Is the centre spot really off-centre, see 1st post beam shot pics.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



abvidledUK said:


> Is the centre spot really off-centre, see 1st post pics.


 
If you mean the beam shot, no, I had the light pointing up at a slight angle. I need to get a better setup so I can get the light pointing more straight on.


----------



## LITEmania (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

WadeF : Great Pics. and timely review !
BTW, may I use some of your picture at my site for T1 sale ?

warren,


----------



## half-watt (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



powernoodle said:


> Apply a little force, and it comes right off. This "mod" is permanent, however.




the following solution might be preferred by some:


a non-permanent and non-damaging solution might be to obtain some OD [green] colored duct tape (e.g. Nashua 357 aka "200mph tape" (road racers and oval track racers use it to make quick repairs to hold loose body parts on their cars during races so as not to be "black flagged" aka "helicopter tape" (we've temporarily used it on airframe gaps during flight testing), which is, as i like to call it, "duct tape on sterioids") and place it under the clip where it contacts the body. Very little travel is required to switch between the two output modes of the T1, so very little Nashua 357 is required (this tape is also sorta' OD green and will not be as noticeable as silver duct tape).

tape can be removed and adhesive cleaned up with a little rubbing alcohol to dissolve any leftover adhesive.

fast fix. non-damaging. non-permanent. no more ugly than the remnants of a clip which has been snapped off.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



LITEmania said:


> WadeF : Great Pics. and timely review !
> BTW, may I use some of your picture at my site for T1 sale ?
> 
> warren,


 
Sure.


----------



## asdalton (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Nice review. 

I haven't ordered a T1 yet, and based on the early reviews I'll probably hold off until a rev. 2 that might improve the tailcap and clip. A nice bonus might be a wider reflector, given the bezel diameter.


----------



## LITEmania (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



WadeF said:


> Sure.



Great, thanks !

warren,


----------



## 1 what (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Great review - Thanks - Shame about the clip/body interface.
Mine is still on its way to Australia. It takes a couple of days to swim across the Pacific!
I wonder if the clip could have some heatshrink tape fused around the end that rubs on the body??? I'll let you know once I get my hands on mine.


----------



## lumenal (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

WadeF - excellent pictures. Those high-resolution macro shots *do not* get any better. :twothumbs

The poorly designed clip, and the awful orange switchcap do need attention. What was Fenix R&D thinking ?

How about a removeable, bezel down clip and a basic black switchcap?


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Awesome pics Wade !! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## elt1 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Great pics! Thanks for the deets...
:twothumbs


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice photos and informative review.


----------



## mechBgon (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks, awesome & very useful!


----------



## da.gee (Dec 1, 2007)

I dig the orange switch cap.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 1, 2007)

Wade,
Again, great review as always. It looks like output on the DBS Q5 is about the same as the Fenix T1 like you said... 

Which light do you think you will carry more and why?

Is there something special about the Fenix that makes stand out from your other lights, or is it just another light that fits in nicely with the other Q5 medium thrower "tactical" lights, and any one is (in your opinion) as good as the other?

Thanks for the help, I have the M1 Q5, and wonder if I should spend the money for the Fenix, or if I should keep saving my money, since output will most likely be the same with both lights.


----------



## JKL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



cat said:


> No ways. It makes me want to buy a Surefire. And the orange switch is just too much. I'm sorry, the guy  who designed the tailcap...
> All the Fenixes before this have a sleek, straight, functional style.
> 
> The clip scraping is a big mistake. And all clips should be removable, anyway.




I have to agree with you:

all clips should be removable and the tailcap design isn't sure tactical.
Sorry to see some mistakes on this T1.


----------



## half-watt (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*



JKL said:


> I have to agree with you:
> 
> all clips should be removable and the tailcap design isn't sure tactical.
> Sorry to see some mistakes on this T1.




hopefully, for those who require such, a pure tactical tailcap will be in the offering soon as an inexpensive accessory, and eventually included (perhaps???) with the initial purchase. Fenix has released a tactical tailcap for another model light, IIRC.


----------



## JKL (Dec 1, 2007)

Liike Half-Watt has told, I hope will be avaiable a tactical tailcap.


----------



## gilly (Dec 1, 2007)

For you experienced Fenix-ers, what do you think the chances are they'll come out with a Tactical model which utilizes AAs? As a cop, I can get AAs from our supply system for nada - while the 123s, even at a buck per with shipping still add up! I enjoy my L2D CE now.

4sevens - any idea?:thinking:


----------



## cat (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

@1 what, yes, use heatshrink - that'll sort it out.

@powernoodle: You need to clean it up with a Dremel, maybe - no, come to think of it, you'd just scratch it up worse. 
Anyway, that photo should get Fenix's attention. :duh2: :green: 

:naughty:


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 1, 2007)

@ Wade, 

Once again great pictures and great review. :thumbsup:


----------



## JKL (Dec 1, 2007)

@ Wade

Please :

 what about the runtime with Protected R123's before to go into flicker mode.

Thanks.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 1, 2007)

gilly said:


> For you experienced Fenix-ers, what do you think the chances are they'll come out with a Tactical model which utilizes AAs? As a cop, I can get AAs from our supply system for nada - while the 123s, even at a buck per with shipping still add up! I enjoy my L2D CE now.
> 
> 4sevens - any idea?:thinking:



Gilly, you might want to check out the L1T/L2T V2.0 the newest installment of the L1T and L2T while still remaining the same size, are much more tactical... they use Rebel100 LEDs which put out a good bit of light for the size, and using AA's, and utilize the forward click switch.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 1, 2007)

Have you shoot a photo of the included holster yet?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Which light do you think you will carry more and why?


 
I think I'll still carry the Dereelight CL1H V3 more because I like that it clips in my pocket bezel down. I'm not a big fan of the clip with bezel up, but I can see where that would be good if you want to clip the light to something so it points forward, like a baseball cap, but I can't imagine the T1 hanging from a baseball cap.  

I don't usually do run time tests, I'm sure someone else will do run time tests with nice charts soon.  

The other review has nice shots of the holster, but I will probably add some soon.


----------



## JKL (Dec 1, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Have you shoot a photo of the included holster yet?



Holster's pictures from ernsanada review


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Dec 1, 2007)

This light turned out looking better than I thought when I first seen pics of it. Nice work on the pictures Wade. I wish they would have picked a better looking design for the tail end though.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Dec 1, 2007)

Willabbott said:


> Gilly, you might want to check out the L1T/L2T V2.0 the newest installment of the L1T and L2T while still remaining the same size, are much more tactical... they use Rebel100 LEDs which put out a good bit of light for the size, and using AA's, and utilize the forward click switch.



The L2T v2.0 use the Rebel 80 Led.

fenix-store.com - Fenix L2T v2.0 RB80


----------



## meuge (Dec 1, 2007)

WadeF said:


> If you open a couple shots in multiple browsers you can switch between the browsers by clicking the various tabs at the bottom of your screen, or at the top if you have tabbed viewing, which should overlay the shots and allow you to toggle between them quickly for a more dramatic comparision.


Let me help you by making an animated GIF.

Frame1 - Fenix T1 low
Frame2 - Fenix T1 high
Frame3 - Dereelight CL1H V3






What's interesting, is that I thought the Dereelight beamshot looked significantly better than the T1 until I made the animated GIF. In the animated version, I strongly prefer the T1.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

meuge said:


> Let me help you by making an animated GIF.


 
Thanks for the animated .GIF.  I need to get some software to do that. For that distance, the T1 has a better beam. While it's hard to tell in the picture, the CL1H does have a brighter hot spot, so when you get out to 500-600 feet, the CL1H would have more of an edge at spotting things. Putting an OP reflector into the CL1H would result in almost identical beams. The T1 appears to be using a P60 style reflector.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 1, 2007)

Sharpy_swe said:


> The L2T v2.0 use the Rebel 80 Led.
> 
> fenix-store.com - Fenix L2T v2.0 RB80



Ah yes, my bad... still a pretty good light... though I've seen some with an extremely ugly tint


----------



## meuge (Dec 1, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Thanks for the animated .GIF.  I need to get some software to do that.


The free open-source image editing program "Gimp" (Gnu Image Manupulation Program) will allow you to do it very intuitively... and it's free. Just open each successive image as a layer, and then when you save as a GIF, the program will give you an option to save as an animation. 


WadeF said:


> For that distance, the T1 has a better beam.


Definitely. If I had to choose a "bump-in-the-night" light, out of all the ones I have (L2D, P2D, Mag3D/TerraLux, T1), I'd definitely choose the T1. 


WadeF said:


> While it's hard to tell in the picture, the CL1H does have a brighter hot spot, so when you get out to 500-600 feet, the CL1H would have more of an edge at spotting things.


I can see the CL1H advantage there. For people who need that kind of reach, the T1 wouldn't be ideal... but then again - they'd want a bigger reflector anyway.


----------



## Ducati (Dec 1, 2007)

WadeF,
Is it possible to do a CL1H OP (cr123a) comparison? I'm really torn between the dereelight and fenix (i'm leaning towards the dereelight b/c of the dumb fenix clip).


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

Ducati said:


> WadeF,
> Is it possible to do a CL1H OP (cr123a) comparison? I'm really torn between the dereelight and fenix (i'm leaning towards the dereelight b/c of the dumb fenix clip).


 
Sure. I'll try and take some beam shots tonight if I can. 

I'd expect the only visible difference would be the tints, but that can vary from T1 to T1 and from module to module in the Dereelight. 

The new 3SD I have coming for the CL1H will be a Q5 WC at 1.2A, and I'd expect the tint to be closer to my T1 (cool white). With an OP I'm not sure if there would be much noticeable output, we'll see.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 1, 2007)

Could anyone provide a photo of the T1 next to a SureFire 6P, for size comparison?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 1, 2007)

Great beamshots ! :thumbsup:

That shot of the E2e is an impressing reminder of how far LEDs have come the last years. When I was a novice in these halls, the E2e was king of the hill in its class, and no LED could even reach that raw power. That was not that long ago. Nowadays, LEDs rule the small lights market. 
Interesting times indeed.

bernie


----------



## WadeF (Dec 1, 2007)

Kiessling said:


> Great beamshots ! :thumbsup:
> 
> That shot of the E2e is an impressing reminder of how far LEDs have come the last years. When I was a novice in these halls, the E2e was king of the hill in its class, and no LED could even reach that raw power. That was not that long ago. Nowadays, LEDs rule the small lights market.
> Interesting times indeed.
> ...


 
I remember when I got my E2e, WOW, so small, so much brighter, such a nice beam. Now I feel guilty turning it on because of how fast it uses batteries compare to LEDs. I'm hoping to see a high power LED head made available for it by Surefire, something putting out 150-180 SF lumens.  

Imagine if the LED's can double their performance in another couple years? Seems hard to believe, but I never thought I'd see what they are capable of now a couple years ago.


----------



## MiniLux (Dec 1, 2007)

As for those who don't like the clip, there seems to be a T1 version without it.
I just saw at a german dealer selling the T1 that you may choose it there with or *without clip*....

http://www.flashlightshop.de/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/34_35_214/products_id/7502

Btw: although somewhat off topic in this threat, I just would like to mention that this dealers also offers the new P01 Q4 without christmas engravings 

http://www.flashlightshop.de/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/34_35_214/products_id/7502

P.S: sorry folks, all in german there....


----------



## jsr (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet shots and great review!

Does anyone know if the T1 fits protected 17670s?

Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 1, 2007)

Protected 17670's fit the T1 snug. Another CPF'er bondr006 said and showed a picture of his fitting loose.

The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.

Read this thread Fenix T1 and RCR123A


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 2, 2007)

T1 blemishes when I received my light... sad but it will be heavily used anyway.





O theres more


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 2, 2007)

My light doesn't have any blemishes like that at all. Though the anodizing wasn't very good right where the clip connects to the head.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 2, 2007)

That's quite disappointing about the anodising...

It will be interesting to see people report back after giving them a few weeks/months of use, or seeing the reports of those who are "torture testing" them. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## cmichael (Dec 2, 2007)

ScubaSnyder said:


> T1 blemishes when I received my light... sad but it will be heavily used anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice clip...Did you make them?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 2, 2007)

Shame to see the blemished T1's. Mine looks pretty good from what I can tell. Did yours come from Fenix-store Scuba?


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 2, 2007)

cmichael said:


> Nice clip...Did you make them?



Yes I did make the clip cover, It protects the body thats about it!


----------



## ScubaSnyder (Dec 2, 2007)

cmichael said:


> Nice clip...Did you make them?




Yes I did make the clip cover, It protects the body from switching modes quite well.


Wade, the light did come from fenix-store.com, I have had some trouble with lights from there but the price is usually ok so I still order from there.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 2, 2007)

The textured reflector helps give the hotspot a nice blend into the spill light. I have noticed with a lot of cree lights with throw that the hotspot is like a spotlight that's dark all around it. You still have spill but at a distance with no fade around the hotspot it's too much of tunnel vision. The T1 looks good in those shots, showing more area lit up in the dark.


----------



## Tiny86 (Dec 2, 2007)

Great Reveiw. Thnanks for the pics.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 3, 2007)

good review! great read!


----------



## Spotpuff (Dec 3, 2007)

Haven't seen anyone ask this yet: Is the tailcap glow in the dark or just fluorescent orange?

The Fenix ads aren't very clear; just says "fluorescent switch cap easy to find in the darkness" which is a bit ambiguous.


----------



## meuge (Dec 3, 2007)

Spotpuff said:


> Haven't seen anyone ask this yet: Is the tailcap glow in the dark or just fluorescent orange?
> 
> The Fenix ads aren't very clear; just says "fluorescent switch cap easy to find in the darkness" which is a bit ambiguous.



It's poorly fluorescent. There are fluorescent "specs" mixed into the orange tailcap, but they need quite a powerful light to activate them, and they only fluoresce for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## CandleFranky (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,

I have two question about the Fenix T1, which couldn't be found anywhere. Most Fenix flashlights can be run on turbo mode for 10 minutes, otherwise they get to hot and can be damaged. What's about the T1? I didn't find anything about this limitation. :shrug:

Second question: Can the T1 use rechargeable batteries? I've heard, there is sometimes a problem with the correct size, sometimes it is impossible at all. Some experiences here? 

For your information: Momentary I use a Maglite 2D with an original Maglite LED-Upgrade, it get's darker after 10-15 Minutes.  I am looking for a powerful bright multi purpose flashlight.

Thank you in advance!
Frank


----------



## WadeF (Dec 3, 2007)

CandleFranky said:


> Most Fenix flashlights can be run on turbo mode for 10 minutes, otherwise they get to hot and can be damaged. What's about the T1? I didn't find anything about this limitation. :shrug:


 
Where did you get that information? I've only seen that for the P3D, and it says not to run more than 10 minutes IN HIGH AMBIENT TEMPERATURES. Many people have left their P3D's on Turbo until the batteries are dead, non-stop, with no ill effects. It's best to hold it in your hand to act as a heat sink. 

The T1 does not have this warning and has plenty of metal to heat sink. This isn't an issue with Fenix, this is an issue with running the emitter at high current (around 1A) and not having enough matterial (such as with a P3D) to heat sink it well enough. Most lights running the emitters at that current have more mass than the P3D, and if they don't they get hot even faster. The P3D should be fine as long as you hold it in your hand to help keep it cool. Leaving it on turbo in the holster, or in a pocket, where it's insulated, wouldn't be good.


----------



## jsr (Dec 3, 2007)

CandleFranky said:


> Second question: Can the T1 use rechargeable batteries? I've heard, there is sometimes a problem with the correct size, sometimes it is impossible at all. Some experiences here?


 
Frank - the T1 battery tube physically fits some 17670s, but the circuit is not designed to run off a single Li-Ion rechargeable. The only rechargeable option is 2xR123As, which does not give very good runtime.


----------



## uh1c (Dec 3, 2007)

CandleFranky said:


> Hello,
> 
> ...Most Fenix flashlights can be run on turbo mode for 10 minutes, otherwise they get to hot and can be damaged. What's about the T1? I didn't find anything about this limitation... Frank


 Using the supplied Panasonic CR123a batteries I am into a runtime test at 4 hours now (I started at turbo; it drops from turbo to normal automatically; I did not change the bezel position) There is slight but noticeable warmth in the center of the body (not the head or lens) at 15 minutes into the test. That did not change until it dropped to normal output at which time the body quickly returned to room temperature. It was never hot or even "very warm". Just warm...I see no problems with heat.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 4, 2007)

Fantastic review! I really like those photographs. 

:goodjob:

From the beamshots, it looks to me like Fenix made the right call in using a textured reflector and regular sized head. It seems to me the T1 has much more useful light in the sides of your beamshots than the other flashlights. I love the tailcap, but I'm not crazy about the orange. It would be cool if Fenix would sell a black one as an option for modders.

I'm waiting to see if the lightreviews guy can remove the clip. He seems pretty good at breaking flashlights down without damage.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 4, 2007)

I will most likely buy this light pretty soon, and am glad it uses a textured reflector. My M1 SE came with both, and suprising to me, the textured one is the one I leave in it. Just too nice of a beam to put the smooth one back in.

I will always like smooth reflectors, but in dedicated throw lights like the DBS, Tiablo, MRV ect. In a smaller light, up close work is nicer with the textured reflector and I usually only need to see out to 80 yards or so anyway.


----------



## CandleFranky (Dec 4, 2007)

*@all: thank you for your kind support*



WadeF said:


> I've only seen that for the P3D, and it says not to run more than 10 minutes IN HIGH AMBIENT TEMPERATURES. [..] The P3D should be fine as long as you hold it in your hand to help keep it cool. Leaving it on turbo in the holster, or in a pocket, where it's insulated, wouldn't be good.


Yes, but what are "ambient temperatures"? Is there any definition? By the way. I've read the same for the Fenix L2D (Premium Q5 180lm) here. The P3D and the L2D would be also interesting for me.



uh1c said:


> Using the supplied Panasonic CR123a batteries I am into a runtime test at 4 hours now


You've tested, while you hold your flashligt in your hand? At what temperature?



jsr said:


> Frank - the T1 battery tube physically fits some 17670s, but the circuit is not designed to run off a single Li-Ion rechargeable. The only rechargeable option is 2xR123As, which does not give very good runtime.


What does "not a very good runtime" mean in percent compared to regular CR123a's? I like the Fenix T1 and the P3D very much, but I have have to think about the CR123a's, they are not bad, but not cheap also.


----------



## uh1c (Dec 4, 2007)

Candlefranky: "You've tested, while you hold your flashligt in your hand? At what temperature?" No, I have a life.  I let it tail stand. Room temperature of about 68 deg. F. Really, it does not get hot at all. Just slightly warm. Really. BTW: runtime: I have left it on for about 17 hours so far and it is now very dim (less than original Arc-AAA) but usable.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 4, 2007)

CandleFranky said:


> Yes, but what are "ambient temperatures"?


 
It's "high ambient temperatures" which would be the temperature surrounding the light. I think common sense comes in here.


----------



## tracker870 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very Good Review!
It's good to see all of this feedback on a new product.


----------



## FlameoftheWest (Dec 10, 2007)

The head on my roomates light screwed off and the clip was easily removed, I don't know why people are cutting the clip off.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have pictures of the head removed/unscrewed ?


----------



## minitech17 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi WadeF,
which one do you like it the most?
The Fenix T1 or the CL1H V3?


----------



## Spotpuff (Dec 11, 2007)

So 18650's won't work in this light?

Aren't they just the size of 2 RCR123 cells and the same voltage (3.7)? I don't get why they wouldn't work, but I'm a battery noob.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 11, 2007)

No, 18650 are 18mm in diameter , as RCR123=16340 -> 16 mm in diameter.
But 17670 will fit (tightly)
Generally speakin li ion are named like this:
XXYYS 
XX= diameter
YY= legnth
S= shape, 0 for circular (round)
You'll find better explanations by searching on this forum


----------



## Spotpuff (Dec 11, 2007)

fa__ said:


> No, 18650 are 18mm in diameter , as RCR123=16340 -> 16 mm in diameter.
> But 17670 will fit (tightly)
> Generally speakin li ion are named like this:
> XXYYS
> ...



Ah thanks for the explanation; so 17670's are 17mm around, 67mm long and cylindrical.

Makes sense. I was wondering who came up with these crazy names 

Anyone know why 18650's are 2000+ mAh and RCR123s and 17670's are still < 2k mAh?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 12, 2007)

Spotpuff said:


> Anyone know why 18650's are 2000+ mAh and RCR123s and 17670's are still < 2k mAh?


 
Because they are bigger.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 12, 2007)

minitech17 said:


> Hi WadeF,
> which one do you like it the most?
> The Fenix T1 or the CL1H V3?


 
Have to go with the CL1H V3. I'm not crazy about the clip on the T1, and the clip on the CL1H is nicer, and removable. I can't change out anything with the T1 with regards to the reflector and emitter, but I can with the CL1H.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 12, 2007)

The clip on T1 seems to be loose, so if you can manage to take off the bezel it'll probably come off real easy.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 12, 2007)

WadeF is you want me to move these pictures let me know. 

I compared my Malkoff M60 Q4 running, hosted by a 6P, with Z49 tailcap and powered by AW RCR 123's and the Fenix T1:











Fenix T1, Tree Top over 35':





Malkoff M60 Q4, Tree Top over 35':





Area #1:





Fenix T1, Distance To First Tree 30':





Malkoff M60, Distance To First Tree 30':





Fexix T1, Distance To Wall 21':





Malkoff M60 Q4, Distance To Wall 21':





Just some more outdoor shots to add to the mix. :thumbsup: I believe I had the camera at -1/ ISO 200 or something to that affect.


----------



## minitech17 (Dec 12, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Have to go with the CL1H V3. I'm not crazy about the clip on the T1, and the clip on the CL1H is nicer, and removable. I can't change out anything with the T1 with regards to the reflector and emitter, but I can with the CL1H.



Thanks WadeF at least i have a partner here 
The CL1H is so special to me because it can be upgradeable to R bins,i'm sure Dereelight is gonna surprise us comes new year :naughty:


----------



## WadeF (Dec 12, 2007)

djblank, thanks for those pics! It looks like the T1 is brighter, at least in the hot spot, is that how it looked to you in person? I was expecting the new Malkoff M60 to out throw the T1.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 12, 2007)

Just got my T1, Battery include it , but the clip drive me:shakehead, anything I can do ?


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey WadeF, 
The Malkoff M60 Q4 will out throw to my eye the T1. The T1 does have have a brighter hotspot and is a very bright light as you already know. I'm really impressed with the build and lumen output on the Fenix T1.

I took the T1 to the range tonight and as other have stated in different threads, there are a few things that need to be improved. But most of those improvements have been stated so no need to beat a dead horse here. 

Also, the clip can be removed very easily on my Fenix T1.........I just unscrewed the head and pulled it right off. I'm able to put it right back on with no ill side effects to the lights body and so on.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 13, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> Hey WadeF,
> The Malkoff M60 Q4 will out throw to my eye the T1. The T1 does have have a brighter hotspot and is a very bright light as you already know. I'm really impressed with the build and lumen output on the Fenix T1.
> 
> I took the T1 to the range tonight and as other have stated in different threads, there are a few things that need to be improved. But most of those improvements have been stated so no need to beat a dead horse here.
> ...


 
Unscrew head or bezel? Looks to me if bezel is removed the clip come off easy, but bezel is impossible to remove.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

The head/bezel turn right off on mine exposing the the emitter and O-ring's and so on ......let me take some pictures and get them up. I will update this post shortly.

This takes about thrity second to do and you do not have to destroy the clip of the Fenix T-1:

First a shot with the clip installed:





A Shot with the emitter exposed and the head/bezel off:





Clip is removed:





Head/Bezel reinstalled and clip is in perfect condition:





Another shot:





Picture quailty sucks being that I took those in just a few minutes but I hope this help.

My light works great and I have put the clip right back on a few times now no issues what so ever.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 13, 2007)

I think most of our T1's have the bezel's/heads glued together. Maybe Fenix stopped doing that to allow for the removal of the cilp.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

WadF mine was glued, just apply a little force only with your hand of course no tools required and it will open right up and it goes back toghter fine.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 13, 2007)

You are superman, or mine is glued, or I am weaker than I thought 
Still Can't unscrew the head 
Anyway thanks a lot for pictures !


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

I can see where the glue was applied and is kind of falling of when I unscrewed it but it still works. I have not casued any damage to the light at all and it goes right back on. 

In my second picture is you look inside the bezel you can see blue gunk and that is the glue based seal.
:candle:


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow wow wow, I don't believe it, but I just removed the bezel by hand too!

Hold the bezel/reflector in left hand firmly, turn the lower part via clip (it's locked in the channel so they move together). It actually opened pretty easy, didn't even have to grunt.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 13, 2007)

No way, french T1 have more glue :sigh:


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pic of the T1 next to the 6P, djblank, just what I was after :thumbsup: The T1 is smaller than I expected.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 13, 2007)

fa__ said:


> No way, french T1 have more glue :sigh:


Just keep trying, the glue will become weaker and eventually it will come loose. One day, I was going to lube threads on the battery tube on my L1D CE and instead of un-screwing the battery tube, the head came off - I didn't even wanted to open the head . The loctite (much probably some cheaper stuff) was dry and "cracked" into small pieces.


----------



## cmichael (Dec 13, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> WadF mine was glued, just apply a little force only with your hand of course no tools required and it will open right up and it goes back toghter fine.


 
Hope someday my clip with come off.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Wow wow wow, I don't believe it, but I just removed the bezel by hand too!
> 
> Hold the bezel/reflector in left hand firmly, turn the lower part via clip (it's locked in the channel so they move together). It actually opened pretty easy, didn't even have to grunt.


 

 I was hoping I wasn't the only able to get that sucker off there, but a little force and NO grunting  and she will come right off. :twothumbs


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tempest UK,

Here is a better picture of the comparison side by side shot of the Fenix T1 and a Surefire 6P. In this picture I removed the Z49 tailcap which is much bigger and makes it look larger than it really is. 

In these pictures below I put the Z59 tailcap on for a more direct and fair comparison shot. 











Hope that helps you out some more, the Fenix T1 is slightly bigger than a stock 6P or a 6P with Z59 tailcap. But a 6P with the Z49 tailcap like I used in my first shot is longer than the Fenix T1.

:thumbsup:


----------



## woodrow (Dec 13, 2007)

djblank87, Wow, I thought the T1 (I should get mine tomorrow) was more of the SF M2 size. I am glad it is smaller. Thanks for the pics and letting us know the clip can be removed with a little wrist strength.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 14, 2007)

woodrow said:


> djblank87, Wow, I thought the T1 (I should get mine tomorrow) was more of the SF M2 size. I am glad it is smaller. Thanks for the pics and letting us know the clip can be removed with a little wrist strength.


 
Hey no problem at all, since I ordered my T1 about a week after everyone else had one and kept seeing how disappointed everyone was with the clip the first thing I did when I got it was go right at the head and it came off. 

I thought to myself it can not be this simple but it was and now we do not have to break them off or anything else that can really jeopardize the unit integrity.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 14, 2007)

Maybe it's the shape of 6P resemble a 2c or 2d light, but I always imagined it to be bigger.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 14, 2007)

The 6P is a pretty small package when comparing it to others. I mean it is not an L4 size but all in all it is rather small. I carry mine and use it every night at work but once the new Inova's come out I will switch back to the T4 and keep the 6P with Malkoff M60 Q4 in the vehicle or something to that effect.


----------



## skyline_man (Dec 14, 2007)

> No way, french T1 have more glue



Try heating the head where the glue is with a hair dryer or heat gun, or even soak the head in hot water for a few minutes. In doing this, the glue will become soft and whoalla - head unscrews!! Be careful not to over do it with the heat gun though.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, I already knew it as I wanted to open my P3DQ5 and found this info a while back. 
I'll do anothger attempt if the clip bothers me, at the moment i can live with it


----------



## woodrow (Dec 18, 2007)

First, CandleFranky...Welcome to CPF! Do not worry about heat buildup on the T1. Also, RCR123a's should give you 40 minutes of runtime before I would change them on high. Much more on medium... Take a look at all of the reviews on the light. Buy this one....you will like it!

I just went for a night walk with the T1. Great little light. It fits so much better in my pocket now that I have used Powernoodle's ingenious clip removal technique.

I really like the body switch for high/med. I wish the M1 (lumapower) series of lights had it as well. I also love all the beamshots I keep seeing with the T1 vs. the SF G2/6P L lights. I posted a picture in another area of the T1 vs. a mag 4d (stock) it was not even funny the difference in output.

Thanks again for the pics everyone. You convinced me to buy a really great light.!


----------



## rhicks (Dec 21, 2007)

Now that I know there is some chance of getting that clip off, it's my next light.
Hopefully I can get one on order by the end of the month.


Thanks guys for the shots and reviews.


----------



## Mike89 (Dec 23, 2007)

That animation was really nice. I'd love to see one against the P3D Q5 to see any difference.


----------



## litework (Dec 25, 2007)

djblank87 said:


> Hey WadeF,
> The Malkoff M60 Q4 will out throw to my eye the T1. The T1 does have have a brighter hotspot and is a very bright light as you already know. I'm really impressed with the build and lumen output on the Fenix T1.


 
I don't have the Q4, but I don't think my Malkoff M60 Cree XRE 7090 Q5 bin will out throw my T1. They're very, very close. Last night, I had an opportunity to try out both at the farm. I was trying to establish if my electric fence was up or down. I could not see the fence with the Malkoff (in a G2) at the furthest section of the field. The fence kind of disappeared then reappeared. I switched to the the Fenix T1, and I could barely make out the white fabric of the electric fence (just barely). The distance was easily 200+ yards!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 25, 2007)

I would suspect the Malkoff in the Mag would throw farther than the T1?

I was intersted in getting a drop in for my gf's 3D Mag..but near the cost of a T1 I might reconsider if it doesn't throw farther


----------



## WadeF (Dec 25, 2007)

Malkokff Mag should out throw the T1. My Malkoff doesn't focus all that tight, but I think it will out throw my T1. I'll give it a try tonight if I have a chance.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 25, 2007)

Noticed from your pics you have the DBS as well. Will the DBS kill the Malkoff and T1 in throw? Is it all throw and no sidespill either?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 25, 2007)

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Noticed from your pics you have the DBS as well. Will the DBS kill the Malkoff and T1 in throw? Is it all throw and no sidespill either?



The DBS has them both beat.


----------



## herolet (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Wade,

Thank you for the great review and tons of pictures. I've learned a lot from yours and other members posts.

I know someone has asked you similar question already about the Dereelight CL1H and T1 comparison. But my question is, take the upgradability aside, do you prefer the dereelight or Fenix T1? I have a Q5 DBS and a Fenix T1. The DBS is much brighter than T1 and throws further. However, with its large head, the DBS doesn't easily fit in my pocket. It sometimes falls out as well. I've already got some scratchs on it.

The T1 is easy to carry around. It would be perfect for my needs if 1) it could take 18650 and 2). Could throw a bit further. I am using RCR123 batteries for T1, but the run time is relatively short. 

So I am wondering, from you experience, would the Dereelight CL1H throw further than T1 does? ideally, about 15% to 20% further would be great.

I also like the stainless steel bezel on the T1. I can use it to smash things without worrying about leaving scratches or dings on the flashlight.

Thanks for your great reviews and time to answer fellow CPFer's questions.

Herolet


----------



## WadeF (Dec 26, 2007)

With a textured reflector the CL1H and T1 will be almost identical, the Fenix might actually beat it slightly, but I think it depends on which pill you have in the CL1H.

Now with a smooth reflector the CL1H will beat the T1 in throw. 

I find the CL1H much nicer to carry in my pocket than the T1, it's a little slimmer in the head, has a MUCH nicer clip, which is removeable. 

Also the CL1H can take 18650's, the T1 can not.


----------



## herolet (Dec 26, 2007)

Than you for the prompt reply, Wade.

I think I am going to get a CL1H Digital soon. 

Promised that I won't be buying any flashlights this year. But year 2008 is just a few days away.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 26, 2007)

The CL1H is a good all around light. Some may find it a bit to large for EDC, but I carry it a lot in my pocket without any issues.


----------



## picard (Dec 27, 2007)

where did you get the turbo reflector? 

Is turbo reflector sold at Fenix store ?


----------



## jggonzalez (Dec 28, 2007)

I just got my T1. Love the light, hate the clip. I tried unscrewing the head, but the body unscrews instead and what's left isn't enough for me to grip. I've tried heating it with a hair dryer, but no luck. Whoever designed that clip needs to find another line of work. Its a terrible design and difficult to remove.


----------



## CeilingDweller (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice beam shots Wade. Thanks. Ready for the LOD 10440 shot. My wife loves that light. She called the animated GIF "nerdy". Bet she'd change her mind with the LOD 10440 shot. Thanks!


----------



## picard (Dec 28, 2007)

WadeF said:


> The CL1H is a good all around light. Some may find it a bit to large for EDC, but I carry it a lot in my pocket without any issues.



hey wade. is your light a Deree light?

How much did you pay for it?
how many lumens does it produce?

Can the 5/3 stage module fit in my wolf eye 9M Cobra?


----------



## WadeF (Dec 30, 2007)

picard said:


> hey wade. is your light a Deree light?
> 
> How much did you pay for it?
> how many lumens does it produce?
> ...


 
The CL1H is a Dereelight, with the newer Q5 modules it's probably producing around 180-200 lumens out the front. They cost around $70-80 from Dereelight depending on what module you go with. I don't know if it will fit in a Wolf Eye 9M. You could try asking Dereelight about that. I don't own any Wolf Eye lights, YET.


----------



## LedSanders (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Fenix T1 Review - Picture heavy*

Hope these pictures stay up here the other ones people have posted seem to be broken links!


















Wrapped a bit of parachute cord around it to keep it from messing my anodized finish


----------

